# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Los embalses piden agua a gritos

## sergi1907

Vie, 20/01/2012

El Mundo
El piloto rojo se ha encendido en la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero. Sus 17 embalses en la Comunidad, los que dan de beber a buena parte de los habitantes de Castilla y León y riegan casi 500.000 hectáreas -la práctica totalidad de la superficie regable de Castilla y León- están bajo mínimos. No es una situación excepcional. Los caprichos de la meteorología, con otoños e inviernos atípicamente secos, ya han propiciado situaciones similares en los últimos años. 

 Lo alarmante esta vez y lo que pone en riesgo la campaña de riego que se avecina a partir del 1 de abril es que no sólo hay poco agua embalsada sino que las montañas están 'peladas' de nieve; la 'despensa' de la que se abastecerán luego durante el deshielo primaveral. Sin esta reserva vital, los regantes lo pasarán mal para dar de beber a sus campos. 

 De hecho, y aunque todavía hay invierno por delante para engordar la bolsa de agua, la Confederación Hidrográfica ya está pensando en convocar a las asociaciones de regantes a primeros de febrero para avisarles de lo mal que pintan la cosas. «La situación está muy complicada», admite el director técnico de la Confederación, Pedro Matía. 

 Y es que habría que echar la vista unos años atrás para encontrar un otoño y principio de invierno tan secos. La nieve y la lluvia caída en los últimos días no han añadido ni un metro cúbico de agua. Los datos cantan. La última medición realizada esta semana indica que los embalses están al 46%, un 27% más bajos que hace un año y un 10% menos que la media de última década. 

 Un ejemplo ilustra la sed que arrastran los embalses de la cuenca del Duero. El de Riaño, en León, el más grande de los 17 que gestiona la Confederación Hidrográfica, un pequeño mar interior con capacidad para 651 hectómetros cúbicos, está a la mitad. Otro tanto sucede con Barrios de Luna, también en la provincia leonesa, otro de los 'grandes', con apenas un tercio de sus 308 hectómetros cúbicos de agua que puede almacenar. A la vista de cómo están las cosas, costará mucho llenarlo este año. 

 El dato definitivo que explica los anteriores lo pone la pluviosidad. Las cuencas del norte de la región, en las provincias de Palencia y León, las que más terreno de regadío suman, apenas han recibido 500 litros por metro cuadrado desde el pasado mes de octubre, cuando en una temporada de lluvias normal suelen caer alrededor de 1.500. «En la zona de los embalses ha llovido bastante menos que el año pasado», afirma Matía. Pese a tan sombrío panorama, matiza que no habrá, salvo catástrofe, problemas para el abastecimiento humano. 

 La experiencia de años secos similares le dice que todavía hay que esperar: « No se puede decir qué pasará, puede ponerse a llover en abril y mayo...» Aunque acostumbrados a la incertidumbre del clima, los agricultores ya se preparan para que el que puede ser un nuevo año complicado, uno más. Sin lluvia, el cereal de invierno ya sembrado ha nacido mal y con tan poco agua en los embalses habrá que pensarse dos veces cómo se planifica la siembra de cultivos de regadío como la remolacha y el maíz. 

 «La situación es de máxima incertidumbre porque si no hay garantías de riego sembrar ciertos cultivos es arriesgado», afirma el presidente regional de la organización agraria Asaja, Donaciano Dujo. Así las cosas, sólo queda esperar «y ser optimista, confiando en que caiga una buena nevada que deje un metro de nieve en la montaña», añade Dujo. Todavía hay dos meses de invierno por delante para que puedan cumplirse sus deseos. 

 Los 17 pantanos de la cuenca están casi 30 puntos más bajos que el pasado año y amenazan la campaña de riego / Los del norte apenas han recibido 500 litros frente a 1.600 de un año normal

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/103709

----------


## embalses al 100%

Este creo que está pasando a ser algo bastante grave ya.
Yo he estado haciendo cuentas y en mi caso ha caido tan solo un 25% del total de lluvia en un año hidrológico y estamos ya a la mitad de él.
Se atisban predicciones de lluvia muy débiles de tan solo 7L/m2 de aquí al 5 de Febrero.

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí no creo que lleguemos ni al 20%, hace casi tres meses que no llueve

----------


## ben-amar

Chungo lo vamos a pasar este verano, y los proximos, como no se decida a llover ya y en condiciones.

----------


## REEGE

Lo típico... años muy lluviosos y que parece que tenemos agua en abundancia y a derrochar!!!!!!!
Muchos más riegos, derrochar agua sin freno sin pensar en el ahorro y nos viene un año seco y los problemas de siempre.
El problema de tener un bien de PRIMERA NECESIDAD, *para mi barato* y que no valoremos lo que realmente vale.

----------


## faris

Transform is leading to large areas of upland irrigation. then everyone ask for aid and subenciones Europe.is that spiritually right?

----------


## perdiguera

Traducido más o menos: "Se transforman grandes áreas de riego de tierras altas. Entonces todo el mundo pide ayuda y subvenciones a Europa. ¿Es eso en espíritu correcto?"

faris, si no empleas el español no podrás seguir escribiendo en el foro ya que las normas indican que el idioma a utilizar es el español.

Saludos.

----------

nando (29-ene-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Las vueltas de la vida o mejor de la naturaleza. ¿Cómo os suena hoy el nombre de este hilo?

----------


## faeton

Siempre quedarán Entrepeñas y Buendía.........necesitando agua que no son pocos los litros que necesitarían para llenarse..

----------


## Jonasino

Estoy de acuerdo y que pena verles así. Pero mirando el conjunto la botella está más que medio llena y creo que debemos alegrarnos por ello y pedir al cielo (nunca mejor dicho) que Entrepañas y Buendía mantengan por mucho tiempo el ritmo de crecimiento de esta semana. En beneficio de todos.
PD:«En igualdad de condiciones, la explicación más sencilla suele ser la correcta» Guillermo de Ockham.
Me gusta tu firma Faeton. Cada vez que lo pienso la encuentro más cierta

----------

